# Any Tobaco Recipies?



## Renoster (25/10/16)

So i converted 2 guys at work to vaping and they are 100% of the stinkies!!!! Thing is the one guy prefers tobaco/fruit and the rum and maple kind of flavours, as he knows im making my own juice he asked me to make those kind of flavours for him as he uses a sub ohm setup, and complains about the prices (as he goes through juice kinda quick) so like i say he is 100% converted, any help thanx!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/16)

Check out this thread. Numbers 18, 20 and 22 in the Index has fruity notes. No. 18 has been very popular. This one (not yet indexed) is with lime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

